
The mastermind of Google’s Pixel camera quietly left the company in March - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/13/21257297/google-pixel-4-camera-marc-levoy-mario-queiroz-leaving
======
gwittel
When I read this the first question that comes to mind is where was Osterloh
in green lighting the Pixel 4 if he wasn’t happy with the end result?

I’d think the head of hardware would have final say on proposed designs and
progress. Either he approved, approved but didn’t get what he thought he
approved, or was unaware. None of these reflect positively on his leadership
or those immediately under him.

